# Chaning the principal applicant after submission fo Application



## Fayiz (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear All

I need an urgent reply regarding my queries for Canadian Immigration as I dont have much time to submit my documents. I have applied as fedral skilled worker for canadian immigration as principal applicant. Well after taking the IELTS exam my score for the eligibility of Canadian immigration is less than the qualified benchmark made by them i.e 67. My score is 66. 
I applied as myself principal applicant alongwith my wife. I want to know that can I change the principal applicant at this stage and now make my wife principal applicant without withdrawing my application as with my wife becoming principal applicant our score reaches to 74. If yes, then how is that possible and what I would have to do for this? Kindly guide me.

Moreover is there any way to apply for extension? The second option i can go for is that apply for extension and then repeat my IELTS test by remaining the principal applicant myself.
Please guide me in this regard and if u have taken information from any website do also send the link kindly.

Looking forward anxiously for reply as my last date to reach documents to embassy is 10th July and its already 6th in my country.

Thanks
Fayiz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Fayiz said:


> Dear All
> 
> I need an urgent reply regarding my queries for Canadian Immigration as I dont have much time to submit my documents. I have applied as fedral skilled worker for canadian immigration as principal applicant. Well after taking the IELTS exam my score for the eligibility of Canadian immigration is less than the qualified benchmark made by them i.e 67. My score is 66.
> I applied as myself principal applicant alongwith my wife. I want to know that can I change the principal applicant at this stage and now make my wife principal applicant without withdrawing my application as with my wife becoming principal applicant our score reaches to 74. If yes, then how is that possible and what I would have to do for this? Kindly guide me.
> ...


I believe you will require to abandon your application and begin from scratch with your wife as the principal applicant.
Contact the test centre/immigration office as to your extension requirement.


----------



## Fayiz (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks I have also decided to apply for refund and then reapply for Immigration


----------

